# old dodge power wagons



## jay741

does anyone out there still plow with the old dodge power wagons. if so can u post some pics i love the way they look


----------



## chcav1218

they used to plow with one at the country club I work at. It was a 1 ton dump and plowed like no other


----------



## augerandblade

We had them in the Canadian Army backin late seventies. 318 motors. The whole truck could take a lot of abuse


----------



## DocJohnson

My Dad had one that looked like the one from that 70's-80's show "Simon & Simon". Thing was a total tank with fulltime 4wd.


----------



## Niteman9

Not really a "Power Wagon" it a 1990 and only has 36,000 miles on it. But I still use this every storm.


----------



## augerandblade

Its got the power wagon "look"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Trucks are tough as the old timers who drive them. The weak links are the older wiring and how the bodies melt from the inside out. If you are serious about one look in the south. Lots of pristeen iron in Wyoming and Nevada. Love mine!!!! Expecially ones which have had the Cummins turbo diesel installed. A friend of a friend has two of them with the diesel. One is a total custom with a quad cab.


----------



## RODHALL

this one started life as 75 power wagon but after 20+ years of plowing/hauling, it needed a new body so we put a 86 2wd body on it...

http://www.cacuda.com/my trucks/DSC02762.JPG


----------



## Megunticook

I plow with a '73 W100, manual 4-speed, short wheelbase, 318 motor. Body is getting heinous but am slowly undertaking a "running restoration." She is a snow-eating machine, unbelievably tough and reliable.


----------



## 78W200

We still have two of them on is my sig 78 w200 w/400 bb, the other is an 80 150 clubcab shortbed w/ 318. I would post some pics for you put you would need a tetnaus shot just from looking at them


----------



## rocknrollrednec

here's a pic of my 87 W250, as well as a shot of the type of roads I use it to plow. 
I love this truck! I put little 235x75-16s on for the winter, with chains on all 4. rear 60 is welded too. and sometimes I still get stuck! so this year, I added a warn 8274 to the rear, and bought a "pull-pal", just in case there's nothing for me to pull myself out with. 
this truck has been battered and beat, but is still one tough truck. 
one of these days, it's gonna get a 440


----------



## Megunticook

Damn, nice truck. Are those 32x15.0 tires in the bottom picture? You run those in the summer only? I actually use them year round, they're great--although for some reason this year we've been getting an unusual amount of icing beneath the snow on a bunch of storms, and I really need chains for those conditions!

Boy, I sure wouldn't want to crab-walk on that road in the top picture--that sometimes happens when we get a wet heavy snow and the weight gets too much for the truck to push.


----------



## rocknrollrednec

yeah, she's a tough 'bute with lots and lots of character. those are 33s on it, and yeah, only in the summer do I run those. I put on the 235s for winter, cuz it helps the gearing a little. we've got some steep gnarly hills, so it helps. 4 low, 4th and floored!
the roads don't really bother me. but all my neighbors think I have brain damage, and my wife won't plow with me at all. 
the one part that can get nervewracking...is tryin to make it home without chains on (in my DD), and make it most of the way up the hill, can't quite make it, and then try to back down. pucker factor can get pretty high


----------



## FordFisherman

I do believe that is a hairy hairpin.


----------



## BigDave12768

Couple sweet ones on CL right now

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/ctd/1040286133.html









This one I love 
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/ctd/1040302619.html


----------



## 24v6spd

BigDave12768;760690 said:


> Couple sweet ones on CL right now
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/ctd/1040286133.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I love
> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/ctd/1040302619.html


The red one looks like one I used to have.


----------



## dchr

New to the site but not new to the business. I have an 83 Dodge 1/2 ton with a 318 4bbl-the thing is an unstoppable tank. I will post pics. soon-is undergoing a running restoration.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I will try to post a few of mine.


----------



## 2COR517

Metro - that's quite a fleet of old ugly Dodges. Beautiful! All red too, nice. I definitely have a fondness for these Dodges. They look like trucks. All business, not many frills. My brother lives in Nashville and sent some pics of a 92 or 93 2wd 150 short bed. Black, loaded, body and paint perfect. Magnum 360, fun to drive. But they wanted 5G for it, crazy. Wouldn't mind picking up an early Cummins 4x4 in a one ton, if I can find an automatic. Add a 9.5XV with wings, JJAG sidewing, 3 yard spreader.


----------



## steve001hsd

*77 powerwagon*

I plow with a '77 power wagon. I got a 727 tf tranny, 440cid with towing cam, 37x12.50x16.5 military tires, warn 8274 upright winch with a custom adapter to mount it in the receiver for my goose neck hitch so I can keep the winch protected, and just open the gate and pull the line out, triple batteries, and of course chains for all tires as needed.


----------



## Ben's Landscape

WOW nice dodges guys. I want an old one like these!! Looks like i am going to be buying like an 01.


----------



## jjklongisland

Winter










Summer










Stopped this body styled in 93...


----------



## onebadplowtruck

love it guys!! i had 6 1970s power wagons bewteen the ages of 14 and 22. loved every one of them!! just got into slightly newer trucks as my over the road work and hauling jobs increased. this is an awesome thread. ill get pictures of my 91 up asap
And METRO, i had no idea anyone besides me would try to make a fleet of work trucks out of old dodges!!! keep up the good work, fleet looks great


----------



## OldPowerWagon

jay741;749055 said:


> does anyone out there still plow with the old dodge power wagons.


Yep, sure do!


----------



## fireboy5722

83 w-350 360 4spd snow fighter package.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100085


----------



## BigVasey

Just swapped a snowbear for a used Northman. got it up and on the '76 powerwagon today with 5 inches of new snow. Then took it out and played. Looking forward to tomorrow. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## thesnowman269

steve001hsd;813876 said:


> I plow with a '77 power wagon. I got a 727 tf tranny, 440cid with towing cam, 37x12.50x16.5 military tires, warn 8274 upright winch with a custom adapter to mount it in the receiver for my goose neck hitch so I can keep the winch protected, and just open the gate and pull the line out, triple batteries, and of course chains for all tires as needed.


Lets see more pics of you winch set up. it sounds interesting.


----------



## Metro Lawn

onebadplowtruck;829708 said:


> And METRO, i had no idea anyone besides me would try to make a fleet of work trucks out of old dodges!!! keep up the good work, fleet looks great


I have added a few more since that last post. Just picked this one up. Removed that old Western and put a newer Blizzard on her.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Here's an old Power Wagon some of you might remember. Had to be the most famous wagon of all time.

http://www.machopowerwagon.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=221


----------



## Banksy

I remember that truck.


----------



## GL&M

*My old, ugly 79 Dodge W300*

Just sold it this past year. It had the usual rust issues. Guy that bought it currently fixing it up. Still plows when needed.


----------



## 24v6spd

Metro Lawn;1006998 said:


> I have added a few more since that last post. Just picked this one up. Removed that old Western and put a newer Blizzard on her.


What are you doing with the old western setup?


----------



## Metro Lawn

24v6spd;1022787 said:


> What are you doing with the old western setup?


Sold it on Craigslist for $500


----------



## 24v6spd

Metro Lawn;1025105 said:


> Sold it on Craigslist for $500


Darn, I could have used that.


----------



## jjefferson

Old Power Wagon M37 Style - 56 years old and still running strong (sort of)










Jim


----------



## ammocj

Heres mine.


----------



## Rusty Silence

'78 Dodge. I'm going to put an old school can light on the roof and change the plow lights out for the old round style. I'm hoping to find a rust free bed or good bedsides for it, I would like to fix the rust and have the truck repainted. The interior looks really nice although it has a seat cover on the bench and I haven't looked under it but I'm sure it needs recovered. I picked this beauty up for $500 last week and drove it home. It's not quite ready to plow with, needs a fuel pump and it leaks brake fluid but it does run and drive, has dual batteries and the plow works great.


----------



## JoeCool

ammocj;1041898 said:


> Heres mine.


While older is better, these are the ones I have a soft spot for. Love it, thanks for sharing. Next to the late 60's early 70's I would take the next generation, love the 78's as well.


----------



## Rusty Silence

ammocj;1041898 said:


> Heres mine.


sweet old truck.


----------



## kevink1973

*old junk*

You guys can have those old junks. The newer fuel inj cars and trucks are better than ever. Has anyone drivin a new 2011 450 horse Roush mustang lately. It goes like a s.o.b PLUS it stops. Those old trucks are like mini-bikes or go-karts.....work on em for hrs and ride for ten min. I will stick w/my 09 reg cab cummins straight piped/programmed. Now if i can get the stock clutch to hold !


----------



## Rusty Silence

kevink1973;1110837 said:


> You guys can have those old junks. The newer fuel inj cars and trucks are better than ever. Has anyone drivin a new 2011 450 horse Roush mustang lately. It goes like a s.o.b PLUS it stops. Those old trucks are like mini-bikes or go-karts.....work on em for hrs and ride for ten min. I will stick w/my 09 reg cab cummins straight piped/programmed. Now if i can get the stock clutch to hold !


----------



## hi_octane

heres my dads with the plow off


----------



## BushHogBoy

Rusty Silence;1108725 said:


> '78 Dodge. I'm going to put an old school can light on the roof and change the plow lights out for the old round style. I'm hoping to find a rust free bed or good bedsides for it, I would like to fix the rust and have the truck repainted. The interior looks really nice although it has a seat cover on the bench and I haven't looked under it but I'm sure it needs recovered. I picked this beauty up for $500 last week and drove it home. It's not quite ready to plow with, needs a fuel pump and it leaks brake fluid but it does run and drive, has dual batteries and the plow works great.


Nice score!!!!! I hate the Western Conventional pumps (they are OK when they work but just wait til it gives you fits you will make new cuss words). If you ever want to part with that thing let me know I would like to have it.

I've had a bunch of Power Wagon plow trucks don't know if I can find any pics right now...
First plow truck was a 76 M880 military W200 with a 7.5' Meyer E47, had a 79 W150 Club Cab long bed Adventurer SE I lifted with 37" Swampers, with a SnoWay 7.5' with Pro-Wings I custom installed and Western Pro-Flow 2 spreader. Then had a 79 W200 reg cab put the SnoWay on after I blew up the trans in the club cab. Then I got a 96 2500 diesel...

My current truck used to be a Power Wagon. Now its a Power Ram. 
Was: 1977 W200 crew cab short bed 360 4 barrel auto Dana 60 rear Dana 44HD front 4.10's. Bought with a newer Meyer 8.5' on it, E60 & touchpad. Plowed with it last winter then sold plow and this summer stretched truck to long bed, and its all 1992 body parts (except cab and back doors since they were not made after 1985 but all body lines match). It now has a '92 Intercooled VE pump Cummins, A518 auto overdrive, divorced Rockwell T221 t-case, Dana 71 limited slip rear and Dana 61 front with 3.07's. Custom leather interior with captain's chairs up front, 92 dash, wiring harness, column, its loaded with front and rear heat and a/c, full power, custom center console, custom overhead console,Alpine CD player, nice speakers & tweeters, Ramsey winch bumper up front, Ranch Hand bumper in rear, custom 4" exhaust, fuel pump turned up, lots of goodies..... Just a little more body work then she needs a nice shiny coat of black paint and some nice wheels n tires. Whole lot of fun to drive, whole lot of room needed to turn, and whole lotta fuel milage! Gets 18-20 no problem!

Before:









After:


----------



## FFColburn

Currently using a 1981 Dodge 3/4 ton full-time 4WD which is the top 3 pictures, Both trucks have Western Conventional Mounts cable operation, used to use a 1979 Dodge Power Wagon full-time 4WD factory plow truck originally (bottom picture), body mounts went to hell so we are going to redo it with the rust free body we have including converting it back to all factory hydraulic plow set-up in stead of Western Conventional cable style, but use the Western blade instead on the Meyer.


----------



## kevink1973

how much fun is it to play w/ a 1970s carb pickup when its 10 below outside? No body says they like new cars because they cant adjust carbs thats because new vehicles are instant already.Get w/ the tmes


----------



## Rusty Silence

kevink1973;1234568 said:


> how much fun is it to play w/ a 1970s carb pickup when its 10 below outside? No body says they like new cars because they cant adjust carbs thats because new vehicles are instant already.Get w/ the tmes


i don't know what your problem is, my carbureted 78 starts right up no matter what the temp is. and i am with the times, i have a C5, a YJ and a 96 GMC 1500 and they are all fuel injected. guess what happens when you let those sit for a few months without starting them? the batteries go dead. guess what happens when i let my carburated plow truck sit for a few months? it starts right up. sure if i was stuck with having one vehicle to drive i wouldn't choose a 70's truck but that isn't a problem for me.

and, at least i don't have to worry about plugging in my plow truck when it's below zero so it will start in the morning :laughing: i also don't have to worry about fuel additives to prevent my fuel from gelling :laughing:


----------



## Rusty Silence




----------



## fireboy5722

at least we dont have to take our trucks to the dealer to work on them.


----------



## Rusty Silence

fireboy5722;1235258 said:


> at least we dont have to take our trucks to the dealer to work on them.


Haha true that... and he won't have many repairs that won't cost him more than what I paid for my truck, lol.


----------



## FFColburn

Both of the trucks I plowed with had Edelbrock electric choke carbs on them and we added electric fuel pumps to help assist the mechanical pump and started just as good if not better than the newer vehicles (no dead batteries, running dual optima blue tops) Not to mention I would rather plow with an older truck that can take the abuse that I give it, these newer IFS (independent front suspension) systems just aren't as strong as the old solid straight axles were even in the half ton trucks. Put a good plow on a light duty 3/4 ton with IFS or even an HD 3/4 ton with IFS and you are going to put more money into making it road worthy every spring just from carrying the weight of the plow let alone plowing with it, that is a whole different issue especially if its your daily driver. I don't know about you guys but I can't go a day without my daily driver which is why I don't plow with it. I know a guy who plows with his daily driver 1/2 ton Chevy with 7.5 foot Western Uni-mount on it, he dumps almost $3000 into it every spring replacing ball joints, bushings, tie-rods and what ever else needs replacing or even breaks during the season now hes out the plow truck and daily driver, and probably a lot of the money he that season. Or the possibility of body damage to the vehicle, at least in the area and types of plowing that I do body damage happens, what would you be more pissed about denting or breaking a tail-light on your nice new 2010 Dodge 2500 Cummins or your 1970's Power Wagon that you use only to plow snow and have until the next snowfall to fix or hell not even worry about it at all the rest of the winter, or just let it go as is and call it a "plow truck"? Just throwing out my opinion.


----------



## Dr Who

There was 2 here localy posted on craigs list I eyed very hard. One was about a 78-79 model, no bed but drive line was in good working conditon, the other was a 77-78 1 ton X- fire dept brush truck, no bed again. But it was like 800 bucks, I thought long and hard about buying it for a plow, and put a flat bed for a Y box on it...
But I did not buy them, lack of money and I have never owned a dodge... But I do love the old PW's I want an old WWII WC or the early 50's Civy ones for a driver!


----------



## Rusty Silence

I like the newer fuel injected stuff as well as the old. I like having a newer fuel injected truck or SUV with the modern comforts for pulling my trailer with and I like having an old tough as nails beater for plowing with. Anyone who says the old trucks are junk or useless is an idiot.


----------



## fargotruckman

its a toyota but someone should do this with a old dodge


----------



## My07Brute

Old and new


----------



## Megunticook

I think this is my favorite thread. My '73 (see post upthread) is still going strong, this will be the tenth season plowing with it.

Regarding the reliability issues raised earlier, my experience is that a well-tuned and cared for 318 motor will start up on the coldest mornings and perform solidly forever. I have a manual choke on mine, it will fire up within about 5 seconds of cranking on a -20 morning after sitting cold outdoors for days. Purrs like a kitten, and if you adjust the choke properly you can pretty much start plowing immediately, even before it warms up fully. 

If you're sloppy or careless with preventive maintenance, then sure, you're likely to have issues. The beauty of these vehicles is you can do all the work yourself, they're dirt simple, and you don't have to pay an arm and a leg to keep them running like a top. 

Once you get the mechanicals ship-shape, it's not very hard to keep them that way.

And from what I hear, the front ends on current production Dodges have serious "issues", to put it mildly. I'll take my Dana 44 with Spicer u-joints and Warn locking hubs any day--you won't find my truck in the shop getting 4-figure front end work being done each spring.

Let's see some more photos! And stories! Seeing those original 1940s-50s power wagons makes me want one. What battleships!

How about some more sweptlines? I love the look of that one in South Dakota.


----------



## ammocj

Rusty Silence;1108835 said:


> sweet old truck.


Thanks, I haven't been here in awhile.

Last year I removed the old PTO winch from the front (only used it once in 6 years) redid the plow mounts as they were originall done poorly and was cracking the cross member on the frame.
Now it's strong enough I can lift the front of a Willys Jeep to move it where ever I want.
Just wish I had a bit more power in the lift piston.

I installed a new battery and she runs great.

I run a truck avenger 4 barrel and electric fuel pump instead of the mechanical pump so I can shut it off and run the fuel out of the carb when I know it will be sitting.
I have a set of headers to install and I'm considering running straight pipes and stacks just for the fun of it. I can't see spending money on mufflers. trickle down economy rules.

Starts down to 20 below, if it gets colder we'll see what she does but I'm not worried.
I'm just glad its not a diesel.
Lately I've used it more to grade my gravel drive and move old Jeeps than for plowing snow.

I love what they did with the Toyota. I wouldn't do that to my Dodge, or any of my Jeeps, or my 83 Ranger. But, my wife's Toyota minivan 

Al


----------



## IC-Smoke

62 Dodge M37:


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

1974 Dodge power wagon W300 with 1989 cab, cummins and 727. Dana 70 front and rear with 4.88 gears. 9 foot fisher, 7 foot wing, 3 yard sander all central hydraulically controlled. Running 7.50x16 Hercules HDT bias ply' studded mud and snows(OEM 70's style) on steel wheels. Pushes anything.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter

Same truck doing DOT work in Mass.


----------



## Sawboy

Dodgesnofiter said:


> 1974 Dodge power wagon W300 with 1989 cab, cummins and 727. Dana 70 front and rear with 4.88 gears. 9 foot fisher, 7 foot wing, 3 yard sander all central hydraulically controlled. Running 7.50x16 Hercules HDT bias ply' studded mud and snows(OEM 70's style) on steel wheels. Pushes anything.
> 
> View attachment 167748


4.88's, 4x4, studded 7.50's. Damn man. Beast mode!


----------



## FredG

Dodgesnofiter said:


> 1974 Dodge power wagon W300 with 1989 cab, cummins and 727. Dana 70 front and rear with 4.88 gears. 9 foot fisher, 7 foot wing, 3 yard sander all central hydraulically controlled. Running 7.50x16 Hercules HDT bias ply' studded mud and snows(OEM 70's style) on steel wheels. Pushes anything.
> 
> View attachment 167748


Awesome workhorse, Thumbs Up


----------



## scottr

Plowed with my 52 for 25 years, sold it last year after building my new rig ( see link under my name if you want to kill some time) I built the plow from scratch, full hydraulics under the hood. Was a great old truck. After 10-12 hrs behind the wheel I was sore. No power steering


----------



## scottr

scottr said:


> View attachment 167879
> Plowed with my 52 for 25 years, sold it last year after building my new rig ( see link under my name if you want to kill some time) I built the plow from scratch, full hydraulics under the hood. Was a great old truck. After 10-12 hrs behind the wheel I was sore. No power steering


----------



## scottr

It was bitter sweet when it rolled out my driveway.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I bet,

I still regret selling my 46&47 power wagons
And they wernt near as nice.


----------



## scottr

Ha, no kidding, I try not to think about it.


----------



## scottr

Another one, a buddy who loves this body style and the old 12 valve cummins, I built a flat bed and modified a rear Sno-man for this one. It's a real Sno mover.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Love the old iron of the north... For us in the chemical plow sector of the earth I would cringe at the thought of a vintage PW pushing snow. I too have very fond memories pushing snow with the first gens.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

The brick. A dodge, just not a wagon


----------



## FredG

Nice old truck, In the process of putting one to pasture, 92 power ram gas of course if it had the cummins I would redo it. It had a hydro salter on it till this season, Been reconditioned a couple times because of it's a PITA to up fit the spreader to another truck.

Always liked that body style, Going to miss the old girl. Bought it in 2000. Maybe someone will have interest otherwise RIP. LOL


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

FredG said:


> Nice old truck, In the process of putting one to pasture, 92 power ram gas of course if it had the cummins I would redo it. It had a hydro salter on it till this season, Been reconditioned a couple times because of it's a PITA to up fit the spreader to another truck.
> 
> Always liked that body style, Going to miss the old girl. Bought it in 2000. Maybe someone will have interest otherwise RIP. LOL


No good parts ? I know the square body dodges parts are becoming more scarce


----------



## FredG

Kinda hoping some young guy might want it that has some mechanical skills, Needs a oil pan, exhaust bunch of stuff, Power steering pump. I will not have a dedicated spreader truck again. Sitting all summer killed it over the years. The doors, fenders, bumpers, hood are ok they been replaced not to long ago. Got a old Meyers E47 and plow, The drive train is ok.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Fixer upper...
I can post free ads on a Cummins website, if you don't want to sign up.
Lmk


----------



## FredG

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Fixer upper...
> I can post free ads on a Cummins website, if you don't want to sign up.
> Lmk


Okay Thank you, I hoping one of my guys buys it, Of course he's broke tho. I will have to hold the note. What else is new, LOL


----------

